# Increase in working holiday and tourism visa in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia is set to capitalise on its status as a preferred destination for visitors and working holiday makers, with record interest from overseas tourists. The latest figures from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) statistics show increases of up to almost 30% in visa applications were translating into significant benefits to Australia's economy. 'The [...]

Click to read the full news article: Increase in working holiday and tourism visa in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

